# Did anyone try the shettles method to have a boy or girl???



## dollych

Hi,

Just wondering if any of you tried the shettles method to get pregnant with a boy or girl and it didn't work??. I read that if you have sex a few days before ovulation you have a better chance of getting pregnant with a girl and bd'ing the day before or on the day of ovulation will result in a a boy?. I think the thoery may be true because we bd'd the day before ovulation with both my pregnancies and they are both boy's.
Did any of you have sex a few days before ovulation and it was a boy?. Thanks.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I didn't try it on purpose but yes it did work . I already had 3 boys 21, 18 and 12 and at 40 i got pregnant by total accident, sadly I lost Ava at 20 weeks. I do know for a fact the exact day when I got pregnant cause my husband had just gotten back from a trip to Vegas. It was exactly 3 days before my ovulation, I don't know if this system works a lot of people say it does. Could be a coincidence I don't know but for us it did work, just wish i had Ava ..
Good Luck XOXOOXOX:hugs::hugs:


----------



## detterose

I've read this method also and will DEFINITELY be using it in a few years when we try for our second. I want my little princess!


----------



## flashy09

It didn't really work for me - I was more concerned with getting pregnant so used an OPK and timed it very close to ovulation. Had a girl anyway (which is great and what I secretly wanted)


----------



## Guppy051708

we tried it, but not on purpose (i have ALL of my TTC info on FF, so thats how i know we actually followed Shuttles-BOTH times-but just didn't mean to). Anyways, it turns out we did exactly what shuttles say for a boy (both times) and now we have TWO boys. So for us, it worked 100% so far.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

I tried the Shettle method for a boy. We OPK and timed the deed to ovulation (12 hours after the positive OPK) and the day after. I even tried drinking lemons and alkalinizing stuff for a boy but we're pregnant with DD#2. We're not going to try for #3 for a boy... because I just feel like DH and I are made to make girls somehow. Hope it works for you!


----------



## Guppy051708

you should read up on vaginal pH because that has just as much (if not more) to do with it than timing


----------



## bigmomma74

I did it religiously for a boy ..... ended up with DD#4!! Its ok for a bit of fun but I'm not convinced it works x


----------



## Beccaboop

We didnt try this but we were having sex every other day from cd8 to cd20 as opks stressed me out and i didnt get many ovulation symptoms so we would of had sex a couple of days before i ovulated and i think on the day i ovulated and im having a boy so i dont think it worked for us even tho we didnt purposely try it! If that makes sense!! :/


----------



## Tilliepink

We tried and it worked, we had a girl.


----------



## MummyPony

Wife is pregnant with a boy and we had the insemination on day of ovulation


----------



## Andypanda6570

My SIL has 3 boys older and did do this method and she just gave birth to a girl. I also have 3 boys and by accident got pregnant at age 40, I know for a fact it was 3 days before O, I did have a girl but sadly at 20 weeks I lost her. I do believe there is some truth to this method
Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## Kitten-B

I planned to try it but got pregnant on first go so never got to give it a real chance. We BD'd 2-3 days before ovulation - just based on dates, not OPKs etc. And we're having a boy. However my dates have been moved forward so I could have got my ovulation date wrong. I wish had tried Shettles properly, even for curiosity sake. You just don't expect it to happen so quickly!


----------



## Nyn

I did try to sway for a girl with my last pregnancy. We had sex only up to 4 days before ovulation and I ate a very acidic diet. When I was pregnant with ds2 my gyno asked me the kinds of foods I eat and said, 'with that diet you'll always have boys' that got me thinking and I changed what I ate drastically...I got a girl!.. weather it was the swaying that helped or not I'll never know!


----------

